# Beruf ändern



## Kate_j (24. Mai 2007)

weiß jemand ob es möglich ist einen bereits gewählten beruf zu ändern`??


----------



## Fendulas (24. Mai 2007)

Kate_j schrieb:


> weiß jemand ob es möglich ist einen bereits gewählten beruf zu ändern`??


Ja, ist möglich.
1. Überlegen ob du ihn wirklich wieder verlenen willst.
2 wenn ja, dann geh auf "Fähigkeiten", dann auf den gewünschten Beruf und klick auf den Button mit "verlernen"..und futschicato 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kate_j (24. Mai 2007)

super danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (26. Mai 2007)

das lohnt sich aber nur wenn de noch auf nem niedriegen lvl bist meiner meinung nach denn auf hohen leveln musste dann extra die anfangsgbiete abfarmen um an die benötigten rohstoffe zu kommen...


----------



## P.Gehlhaar (28. Mai 2007)

Bei mir gibt es so einen Knopf nicht.Kann man da auch ander verlernen?


----------



## schokocross (29. Mai 2007)

der is in der leiste drin wo der name des berufes steht (wenn ich mich jetzt nicht ganz irre^^)
so nen kleines teil nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trisher (29. Mai 2007)

Einfach im Fertigkeitenüberblick auf den Beruf klicken unten erscheint dann der Beruf (die Fortschrittsleiste und eine Erklärung). Hinter dem Fortschrittsbalken ist ein durchgestrichener Kreis und diesen musst du klicken.


----------

